# Old Atlas switch controller



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I was in a LHS today looking through the used parts boxes and I saw some switch controllers that had a switch that moved up and down like what I imagine an actual old style switch control might look like. They mount vertically and have a corner on one side and a rounded edge on the other and the bar goes up and down with a spring loaded momentary contact at the top and bottom. He had them in the N section but I suppose they would work with N or HO.

They looked and felt good and they ganged together taking up very little room. There were only 3 though. They were marked Atlas but didn't see them on the Atlas site. are these still made by Atlas or anyone?

Frank


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

37 views and no one has an opinion? Idea? Experience?


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

ftauss said:


> 37 views and no one has an opinion? Idea? Experience?


Frank,

It's kind of a non question but the answer is that they are still available both new and used. They are just a switch. Nothing special except for the look. If you like them, buy them.

I see you are in Virginia. I may have a few that I've accumulated over the years. I'll rummage around and see if I can find them and send them to you. I never plan to use them so you're welcome to them. I'll PM you when I locate them. I just added you to my contacts and sent e friend request. Just so I can find this information later when I locate the switches.

Ray


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I know exactly what switch you have there, I had some back in the 1970s. Atlas hasn't made that style of switch in a long time, for years they have been using slide switches.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I had bought a box of junk at a train show and there were a few of them in there.


----------

